# 1995 gmc yukon 4x4 130 k miles $3000



## croacker (Jul 7, 2006)

1995 4x4 manual shift gmc Yukon 130 k miles runs and drives great in real good condition inside and out will make a great deer lease , farm or ranch truck 
needs back passenger side window glass
$3000 cash 832-887-7767


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where is it located?


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!
130k Miles for a 1995. Hardly used at all!

If that truck was cared for mechanically as good as the interior and paint was, there should still be lots of good millage still left in that baby.

We are Suburvan loyalists, per say. In our Third Burv. Never had issues with these vehicles. They chew miles like nothing and if properly maintained will go and go and go. Last one we had was an 02 and we passed it to my sister in law with 290k miles. Still going strong.

Some one is sure going to get a good deal.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with flatsdaddy on this one. I have a 97 with 330K on it and would not hesitate to drive it anywhere.



FLATSDADDY said:


> WOW!
> 130k Miles for a 1995. Hardly used at all!
> 
> If that truck was cared for mechanically as good as the interior and paint was, there should still be lots of good millage still left in that baby.
> ...


----------

